# led light



## franktnkbrute (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey I have a 09 brute force 650i and I want to put a clear led light under my brake light that goes on when I put it reverse. Any sugestion how I can do that?
Thanks
Frank:rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

maybe tapping into the reverse sensor wire and utilizing the 12V plugs above the regulator/rectifier? Not too sure, maybe someone who knows will chime in.
Just wondering...whatcha lighting up?:thinking: or is it just to signal that your in reverse?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

there is another thread on here about this.. there should be 2 wires dangling on the back by the tail light that are pre-wired to get power in reverse.. apparently they have reverse lights on them in other countries or something...


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I do know that the pre wired plugs by the radiator are used on european models for the horn. As for the wires at the back, i think they have power when the key is on just like the front ones but a 3 pole Led light that will accept pos/neg/and a signal (from the reverse sensor) would be needed for Frank's purpose. Just like they would require a 3 pole momentary switch in the case of the horn.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have 2 plugs in the rear. Tomorrow ill check and see which has power when reverse is selected.


----------



## franktnkbrute (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks 
Ya the clear light is for the reverse just so that when im in the forest and wanna back up I can see beter. and its different. I also have some green lights on the motor and the rad and the marker lights green to. And my budys did the same but one is Honda with bleu lights and the other Bombardier as red lights. heres a video of the honda not completly done


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

those blue lights are bright, must look pretty neat when cruisin in da bush


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

this what you looking for?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3940&highlight=reverse+light


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Great info...Thanks Brent, i musta missed that one last month. Nice to know you don't have to tap into the reverse sensor :rockn:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would recommend running a relay when running a light with the rear wires, can be done easily 

This is how I wired mine with a 55 watt light, works great, maybe it will help!!

Run your power from battery to terminal #30

Run the two wires from the back of 4-wheeler to terminal #85 or 86, does not matter which wire you put where, (there's two sets of wires, its going to be the ones with the covering around them, you can use a test light to figure out, they come on only in reverse, maybe someone can take a pic of it)

# 87 will go to positive side of light, ground light and should work


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

Not all brutes have pwr to this wire in reverse.My 06 750 has pwr to this wire when switched on.Maybe the 650 is reverse? You can test with a test light real Quick & Easy.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^As far as I know all 650i and 750 brutes have two sets of wires in the rear so thats probably the other set of wires your messing with, one set comes on with the key for whatever (not sure what there for), the other set comes on when put in reverse with key on


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

cant we just oder the actual light that is supposed to be there?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i found the one on right to have current when in reverse only


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> ^^^As far as I know all 650i and 750 brutes have two sets of wires in the rear so thats probably the other set of wires your messing with, one set comes on with the key for whatever (not sure what there for), the other set comes on when put in reverse with key on


 I will LOOK closer when I get home.I didn't see two sets...


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got back around to checking this.The one on the right on my bike is hot @ key on.One wire red/white tracer other is brown.I have another connector but it does not look like yours.It is two wires in one molded connector.One wire is black/yellow tracer other is white.This one is hot @ all times.The connector looks like the connector on my battery tender. It is also to the right of the frame more under the wheel well side actually hanging in the fuel tank shield.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

It has power with key on. The switch is ground activated. If you use LED lights, then there is no need for a relay.


----------

